# BLD Equipment



## dChan (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright these are all the algs I would use if I were to BLD solve:

2-edge flip
4-edge flip
J-perm
Reverse J-perm
T-perm
Corner flip
Corner flip reverse

I understand the system, but if I want to get to a decent speed(around 4-5 minutes avg.) are these all the algs I need? Or do I need more?


----------



## Erik (Apr 2, 2007)

you can do it with only the T-perm...
Well the y-perm would be handy (pochmann's)


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, but T-perm only, means extra meaningless setup moves for say the UF edge or the UB edge.


----------



## pjk (Apr 3, 2007)

As of right now, I only use the T-Perm and can average 4-5 minutes. I am working on a new system which will hopefully take my times down big time, hopefully cut them in half.


----------



## Erik (Apr 3, 2007)

My best time with only: T, 2 J's and the Y is 2:44...


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2007)

Practice is more important than algs for blindfolded.

I use
2-flip, corner-flipper, corner 3 cycle, edge 3 cycle

Best result so far: 4 minutes and DNF


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

lol, just like you guys say "the cuber is more important than the system?" Well I find that very true.

By the way, I know all the algs for PLL, just not their names, so what is the Y perm?


----------



## pjk (Apr 3, 2007)

Daniel, check out the PLL Collection in the speedcubing forum, and you will find the Y-Perm (permutation). Have fun.


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Apr 3 2007, 10:12 PM
> * Daniel, check out the PLL Collection in the speedcubing forum, and you will find the Y-Perm (permutation). Have fun. *


 What the hell? You guessed my name! How did you do that?!


----------



## pjk (Apr 4, 2007)

The "behind the faces" page I believe.


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2007)

-_- Oh... how stupid of me. 

Oh okay, I knew that was the Y-perm. But I always call it the arrow perm, lol. 

So am I set to BLD, or should I learn more?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2007)

Like anything that is speedcubing related: Just start, and improve along the way


----------

